# Warning To All !



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.moldinspector.com/top-100-mold_...th-symptoms.htm WEll i can see the light i have been sick for two years with no anser but i.b.s come to find out my house has very bad black mold very toxic i posted a sight on this bad mold and the problems it can cause i new this was not in my my head and i wasnt crazy as my dcotors made me out to be!!I have been down right ill what made me think i had more then i.b.s is that i had nero problems as well iam hoping this well all go away had have energy once again once i seen under my house and the vents i stopped and got a hotel for the time!We where always wondering why my wife was getting trush on her tongue and always sleepy daughter with nose bleeds i think the anser all there i guess the mold has been there for years iam not sure the out come to being exposed to this for so long and the out come it does to your health are if you can regain a normal life after being exposed for so long just thought i would let you all know and it doesnt hurt to have your house checked out!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mold can really be a problem in the Northwest here.Are you thinking you don't have IBS but a mold issue?Or both?


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

eric said:


> Mold can really be a problem in the Northwest here.Are you thinking you don't have IBS but a mold issue?Or both?Not really sure like we have talked before i started to have bowell problems after a bad bought of chickin poxs but if was nothing like it is today like to day pretty pluged up now but i fine a since of humor in it at times probly tommorow ill have d.Eric i just had my one year follow with my gi doc Dr taylor i have gained weight all labs still normal! but havnt talk to doc about the mold good thing im in the trade of working on houses so put family in hotel tell i get it all fixed hit it with alot of bleach to start but will see how things go as if problems go away when the mold is gone but form my reading mold can cause i.b.s and many other things as well


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Forrest, I don't think I have read anywhere mold can cause IBS. I know it can cause allergies and even an infectious diseases. But IBS is not an allergy nor an infectious diseases. So they can cause digestive sysmptoms, but all digestive symptoms are not IBS.That being said I know its a problem in the northwest. I would actually ask a specialist about it because some of them are worse then others and some can be pretty bad. Nor do you want to have it growing in the house.







This looks pretty good on it all.http://www.eere.energy.gov/buildings/build...fs/db/35012.pdf


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

If you look at the post i did and the site of the 100 health problems from mold and ibs is one of the 100 problems from black mold! I think is was number 58 i think


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Forrest, I have been studying IBS in depth for many years now and have never seen mold causes IBS. They are probably using the term very liberally for bowel problems or the site is inaccurate.I don't think that website is major as far as IBS information or research is concerned, so just because you read that there, doesn't really make it true.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd like to know how they accumluated the list.If you list all the diagnosis of any group exposed to anything IBS will end up on the list because it is so common. Doesn't mean everything causes IBS. Just that it is so common that anytime you gather a few dozen people together with any problem a fair number will have IBS even if it is totally unrelated.K.


----------



## Mommyof1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Might be coincidence but...... I have a similar story. I began having diarrhea a few months ago. It got so bad some days I was running to the toilet about 20 times a day. I had some cramping, lot of mucus, etc etc etc, just typical IBS-D symptoms. It went on for a month and I was ready to go see my Doc when my husband texted me from work one day saying that he had it too! I was so relieved! I couldnt have something terrible if he had it too! Right after that we discovered we had a terrible black mold issue in our home from a water leak under our house. We have since moved out temporarily while we remodel. This was about 2 weeks ago. Our symptoms have gotten a little better, plus we are taking herbs and probiotics. I was thinking that perhaps the mold exposure may have thrown off the balance of good and bad bacteria in our intestines, and the symptoms of intestinal yeast infection are very similar to IBS. Just thought I'd put my 2 cents in..... Forrest: How long did it take for your symptoms to subside after you found the mold?Related Websites: (They state that diarrhea can result from mold)http://www.mold-help.org/http://www.mold-survivor.com/symptoms.htmlhttp://moldtestkit.com/blackmold.htmlhttp://www.toxic-black-mold-info.com/moldtypes.htmhttp://www.lamold.com/health_effects.htmlhttp://moldtestkit.com/blackmold.htmlhttp://www.moldbacteria.com/myblog/2006/05...lack-mould.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just had my house tested and it was mold free.However the MAIN symptoms are fatique and headaches and neurological issues from toxic mold exposure.A cell that is invovled in IBS is involved in allergic reactions.IF you had so much exposure to black mold it cause those symptoms, I think it would be more then just changes in gut bacteria. Which by the way it different in people do to whatever environmental exposures they are exposed too, to help protect you. I think you have to have some serious exposure for quite a while.You probably both had a gut bug or food issues or something.Glad your getting rid of the mold though, it can be really serious.Actually this is an old thread and Forrest has IBS, but he hasn't posted in a while. Not usre what happened with his mold issues.


----------

